

Animated Data Visualization of World War II Fatalities - Anchor
http://io9.com/this-animated-data-visualization-of-world-war-ii-fatali-1709065880

======
sago
This is very impressive. And I particularly liked the closing credits to the
movie, where he identifies himself as the 'coder' of the documentary. Some
impressive custom coding in there.

